

Comet to Make Close Flyby of Mars in October 2014 - cryptoz
http://www.spacedaily.com/reports/Comet_to_Make_Close_Flyby_of_Red_Planet_in_October_2014_999.html

======
bmunro
The estimated closest distance is 110,000 km. As a comparison, that's about a
third of the distance from the earth to the moon. That's pretty close.

------
machrider
I hope one of our orbiters or landers will be positioned to take some amazing
photographs.

------
cryptoz
Since it's a comet, I think there's a possibility of using lasers to alter its
orbit. Maybe we could orchestrate an impact with Mars by using orbital lasers?

